# Best Match???



## Jon8092 (Feb 6, 2012)

I am in need of assistance, I purchased a Beretta 92 FS recently and Im looking to get something new to go along with it.

I would like to purchase another firearm (Revolver this time) in the near future and Ive narrowed it down to a somewhat select few. Im looking for:

Double Action
Stainless Steel
6-8 Chamber
4"-5" Barrel
Fire Power (I have shot a 38 special with +p rounds, 3 inch barrel and im looking for something about the same or tamed down a notch)
$300-$700
Open to used products if in excellent condition

They are as follows.

45 long colt
38 special
44 special
44 magnum
Rugar GP100
Police Bulldog
Taurus Model 66
Raging Bull
Smith and Wesson Model 29
Smith and Wesson 686

What do you think?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

smith 686

and welcome from southern oregon


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Out of those the Ruger GP100 or the S&W 686


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Something made by S&W.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome.........a Beretta 96


----------

